# Libre 2 issues



## steveo (Sep 18, 2022)

Is anyone else having problems with the libre 2 sensors. I scanned mine earlier and it kept saying glucose reading unavailable try scanning in 10 mins. I tested my blood sugar and it was 5.2 . I tried scanning again after 10 mins and got the same message. I thought it must be a faulty sensor so changed it. I scanned the new sensor and got the same message again. It's starting to get frustrating now.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 18, 2022)

How frustrating for you @steveo 

I’d suggest giving Abbott a call who should be able to replace the dodgy sensors (even if they are ‘free’ on prescription the NHS still needs to get what they have paid for, and Abbott need to know when sensors aren’t working). They should also be able to troubleshoot the insertion process, and make sure there are no obvious fixes to the problem.

Sometimes slightly flaky ‘10 minute’ sensors can settle after a while and come back online, so it might be worth persevering if it happens again. 

Gaps in sensor availability are frustrating though. Makes me realise quite how often I wonder how things are doing when I can’t just scan/glance and check!


----------



## void (Sep 18, 2022)

steveo said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the libre 2 sensors. I scanned mine earlier and it kept saying glucose reading unavailable try scanning in 10 mins. I tested my blood sugar and it was 5.2 . I tried scanning again after 10 mins and got the same message. I thought it must be a faulty sensor so changed it. I scanned the new sensor and got the same message again. It's starting to get frustrating now.


Make sure your phone has enough juice. If not, put it on charge.
Close all opened programs. On my phone there's a button showing last apps opened. Close them all then reboot your phone.

I had exactly this before going to bed last night, and it "fixed" the problem. Android version 11.


----------



## Robert459 (Sep 19, 2022)

Abbott say that rapid changes in BG can produce that message


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 19, 2022)

steveo said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the libre 2 sensors. I scanned mine earlier and it kept saying glucose reading unavailable try scanning in 10 mins. I tested my blood sugar and it was 5.2 . I tried scanning again after 10 mins and got the same message. I thought it must be a faulty sensor so changed it. I scanned the new sensor and got the same message again. It's starting to get frustrating now.


Please don't be too keen to discard sensors without ensuring that it isn't an issue with your phone/software or BG levels may be changing rapidly ie after eating some carbs or doing exercise or recently injected insulin kicking in or perhaps the sensor bedding in if it has been recently applied and not given an extended warm up period.... Many of us find that applying the sensor a day in advance of activating it gives more reliable results on the first day of usage. 
I think those of us who self funded Libre for a while before we got it on prescription have a greater appreciation of the value of these sensors and are therefore more inclined to be patient if we hit a problem. I also think that it is rarely the sensor which is the issue but the software on the phone being used and many sensors may be needlessly discarded when they are not faulty. The reason I think this is that I use a reader and never get this "try again in 10 mins" message. I find the reader really reliable and easy to use.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Sep 19, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Please don't be too keen to discard sensors without ensuring that it isn't an issue with your phone/software or BG levels may be changing rapidly ie after eating some carbs or doing exercise or recently injected insulin kicking in or perhaps the sensor bedding in if it has been recently applied and not given an extended warm up period.... Many of us find that applying the sensor a day in advance of activating it gives more reliable results on the first day of usage.
> I think those of us who self funded Libre for a while before we got it on prescription have a greater appreciation of the value of these sensors and are therefore more inclined to be patient if we hit a problem. I also think that it is rarely the sensor which is the issue but the software on the phone being used and many sensors may be needlessly discarded when they are not faulty. The reason I think this is that I use a reader and never get this "try again in 10 mins" message. I find the reader really reliable and easy to use.


As someone who does not have a satisfactory relationship with Libre 2 ... I certainly agree with this advice. I don't discard a sensor readily; and I persevere with it even when its performance is barely fit for purpose. The alternative is to be without a sensor for 24 hrs while I wait for a replacement to bed in - never-mind the hassle of seeking a replacement from Abbott. I fit mine at least 48hrs before activating it when doing a routine change over.

But I don't think it's the phone and its software at fault. I use the reader as my primary device, for ease of getting quick readings; and consequently the alarms are on the reader. But I log every 'action', eg insulin doses and food, on my android phone app; this automatically transfers data from LibreView to LibreLink - without having to connect to a PC. Whenever I get the try again message it applies to both the reader and the phone app; usually the first indication, or error message, is on the reader. I suppose, theoretically, the sensor could be interfered with by the phone, that then cascades onto the reader; but my perception is that this is not the case.


----------



## void (Sep 19, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Please don't be too keen to discard sensors without ensuring that it isn't an issue with your phone/software or BG levels may be changing rapidly ie after eating some carbs or doing exercise or recently injected insulin kicking in or perhaps the sensor bedding in if it has been recently applied and not given an extended warm up period....


agreed


rebrascora said:


> Many of us find that applying the sensor a day in advance of activating it gives more reliable results on the first day of usage.


just a data point: I myself have *not *found this to be the case. It's been either reliable at the start then taken 24-40 hours to get more and more inaccurate, or it's worked within usable parameters but not ideal and then stopped, or it's worked accurately the whole time.


rebrascora said:


> I think those of us who self funded Libre for a while before we got it on prescription have a greater appreciation of the value of these sensors and are therefore more inclined to be patient if we hit a problem.


I object to the above, because it's a line of reasoning that is used by right wingers to deny free treatment to people less well off than themselves that they'd otherwise get. It's also, in the context, just wrong. In the context, if the system worked for the OP it'd have value. It's not working so it has less or no value and it doesn't matter who pays for it. Put another way, I am equally likely to keep a broken sensor regardless of whether it was free or if I paid say £1k for it. This is because sensors that are broken before their time get replaced by the company FOC. It isn't because I did or did not pay 1K for the sensor. In fact, I'm more likely to get cross and impatient about a sensor I paid for out of my own pocket, because there would be a sense of loss. Additionally, if we all *had* to pay £1k per sensor all it'd mean is that here we have some who could afford it but most could not, regardless of their need.

The OP needs to contact Abbot to see what can be done next regardless of who paid for it. They should (at least, this is what I do) have done this first before removing it, if it had not yet gone to "replace sensor" screen. They may still be able to get a replacement if they have the old sensor and the box it came in around.


----------



## donerg (Sep 19, 2022)

I have the same with my sensors and it is normally due to by levels going up or down very quickly.


----------



## steveo (Sep 19, 2022)

Problem solved by turning my phone off then on and is now working fine.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 19, 2022)

void said:


> The OP needs to contact Abbot to see what can be done next regardless of who paid for it. They should (at least, this is what I do) have done this first before removing it, if it had not yet gone to "replace sensor" screen. They may still be able to get a replacement if they have the old sensor and the box it came in around.


This is the point I was trying to make. I am on low income and therefore self funding the sensors was a big issue for me and I could absolutely not afford to reject one without ensuring that firstly I was doing everything right or that the sensor wasn't going to come good in a day or two. It is for Abbott to decide if they will replace it or not and if I have one that isn't working effectively, I will collate data over a day or two and then ring Abbott to discuss it, not just pull it off and replace it because it doesn't appear to be working effectively 2 or 3 times. Fair enough if the sensor sends a message to say it has ended, then remove and retain in case Abbott request it's return, but if it is still "live" then I feel that people should be patient and discuss possible trouble shooting with Abbott representatives first rather than waste a sensor that may not be faulty at all as it may be a phone issue.


----------



## void (Sep 19, 2022)

steveo said:


> Problem solved by turning my phone off then on and is now working fine.


awesome!


----------



## SunflowerMama (Sep 19, 2022)

steveo said:


> Problem solved by turning my phone off then on and is now working fine.


Yes, one of the things we were told is restart the phone once per day as any software needs a reboot as can get glitchy.


----------



## Robert459 (Sep 19, 2022)

Proud to be erratic said:


> But I log every 'action', eg insulin doses and food, on my android phone app


Just a note, I found that LibreView gave wrong results if we entered carb/insulin data to both and then uploaded both to LibreView.  So now we only enter carbs/insulin into reader but scan with iPhone every 8 hours or so for BG readings


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Sep 19, 2022)

Robert459 said:


> Just a note, I found that LibreView gave wrong results if we entered carb/insulin data to both and then uploaded both to LibreView.  So now we only enter carbs/insulin into reader but scan with iPhone every 8 hours or so for BG readings


Thanks for that observation. 

I don't connect the reader at all to LibreView, which only receives data from my android phone. So I only need to make sure that I scan with my phone once every 8 hrs, which in practice is easy since I always phone scan first thing after I wake up and last thing before head on pillow - plus of course every time I eat or inject, to create a logbook entry for those actions. 

But I monitor my BG frequently on my reader. My phone shows an average of 9 scans daily, whereas my reader shows 30 x daily; it's so easy on the reader, whereas my android phone is clumsy, laborious and (relatively) time-wasting. But, of course, that still is a lot quicker than finger pricking.


----------



## Dodie (Sep 21, 2022)

Just wanted to say that I have had similar problems with Libre freestyle ever since I first had one in December last year.
I frequently send mine back to them and get a replacement quite quickly. I find if I keep trying I usually get a reading in 5 mins. or so.  One thing I never do is press the OK button when it says to do so because then I do  have to wait the obligatory 10mins.  Having said that I do agree its extremely annoying and frustrating when it does happen, in my case thats several times a week.

Dodie


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 22, 2022)

SunflowerMama said:


> Yes, one of the things we were told is restart the phone once per day as any software needs a reboot as can get glitchy.



It's good tip, been doing this for some time, find it helps with smooth running of phone overall, more so with apps.


----------



## JudeandJack (Sep 22, 2022)

My learning disabled son uses the Freestyle Libre 2. I pay for it myself as funding is still being requested. I am having such problems with the system. When I replace the sensors they tend not to work and it’s costing me a fortune. Most recently I kept getting the “wait 10 minutes” message so I replaced a new sensor. Now one that was reading ok today (replaced this morning) is reading much too low. I use the NUU A5X reader. Can anyone advise me what to do? Thanks.


----------



## helli (Sep 22, 2022)

JudeandJack said:


> Can anyone advise me what to do? Thanks


If a sensor fails or the readings are too inaccurate, they should be replaced by Abbott. I always phone them - the 0800 number is on the box - but I think there may be an online form now.
You should not be out of pocket (nor should the NHS if you get them on prescription) due to a faulty product.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Sep 22, 2022)

Hello @JudeandJack, welcome.

I was not aware there even was a NUU mobile device or the A5X app, until now. Presumably Abbott made the device available to you and you installed the app from their website. Have you asked Abbott for help and/or guidance? Although its a bit tedious phoning them, I generally find them helpful enough.

Also, if you believe you have a faulty sensor I would expect Abbott to replace that sensor at no charge to yourself. They have a set list of questions, but have always replaced my faulty sensors. I know that is still hassle for you, but might ease the financial strain a little.

Generally people often find that fitting (but not activating) a new sensor at least 24 hrs early is beneficial - to give one's body time to adjust to the potential trauma from the intrusion of the sensor. I actually allow 48 hrs. Otherwise there is a certain amount of advice in the posts earlier in this thread, such as daily rebooting your phone, or in this case the NUU device. The Abbott helpline should help!

The error message to wait 10 minutes can be a frequent nuisance or just very occasionally. Sometimes it occurs because the sensor and device use an algorithm to adjust the interstitial fluid reading to get closer to displaying an actual BG equivalent and if one's BG is changing too quickly the sensor and/or reader can't keep up; hence the wait message. Rapid changes in BG are not ideal but often occur at this early stage in managing diabetes. But if that persists, Abbott have, for me, always declared its a faulty sensor and replaced it.

I realise you are on a steep learning curve and grappling with so many issues all at once. But there just ought NOT to be a funding request delay. Go back to whoever is helping you at this moment and politely, but robustly ask them to write the prescription - now! Normally, in England, even when a diagnosis has been made in a Hospital, the responsibility for continued maintenance, eg repeat prescriptions, is passed to your GP Surgery. So you might start in A&E with a problem, be diagnosed in Hospital and even discharged with an initial supply of medicines; but on discharge a letter is sent (electronically) to your GP Surgery advising them of the diagnosis and what medications to continue supplying. Hopefully you have a copy of that discharge paperwork. If Libre is already included, then pester your GP; if Libre has not been included pester your Hospital Diabetes Team to find out why its not included. The funding 'authorisation' is a smokescreen and needs challenging. You have an autistic child needing insulin, at risk of hypos and Libre 2 (which has alarms) should be provided.

I hope some of this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi again @JudeandJack, 
Even when Libre 2 is working well, there are some limitations about it that is helpful to know and understand. I posted something about this in March (I think) and hopefully the link below will take you to that post.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hi.99293/#post-1159652


----------



## JudeandJack (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks, everyone. I called Abbott and, after a lot of questions, the operator agreed to send a replacement. I'm afraid this is the second time I've had one persistently reading 3ish and I'm beginning to lose confidence.


----------



## Proud to be erratic (Sep 23, 2022)

JudeandJack said:


> Thanks, everyone. I called Abbott and, after a lot of questions, the operator agreed to send a replacement.


Pleased that Abbott are replacing the faulty sensor. If I may suggest, keep just the 'invoice' that comes with the replacement. I have over 50% failures (but see below) and with some 30 invoices in my hand, a month ago my Endocrinologist readily accepted that I should be allowed to try a different supplier and has recommended Dexcom One. I've not changed yet, solely because I need a compatible phone - different challenge!


JudeandJack said:


> I'm afraid this is the second time I've had one persistently reading 3ish and I'm beginning to lose confidence.


My body doesn't seem to like Libre and sensor behaviour is unsatisfactory; when it works well it's great, but much of the time it is adrift - sometimes a couple or even 3 points above BG. When consistently higher this is a nuisance, but I manage and live with it. I'm comparing sensor to actual solely when in steady state, ie horizontal arrows; when my BG is changing a lagging sensor can get above or below actual - depending on the direction of change and I only look at the trend, not the number! Takes practice to see what you need, rather than the headline figure.

When lower, that is much more of a nuisance because it is giving low alarms that aren't supported by finger pricking. So, like yourself, it brings a loss of confidence. Now, 30 months into my diabetes, I have much more stability than the early days so I can trust how I feel, rather than what my sensor is trying to panic me with. Hence I tolerate a sensor that is 1 or even 2 points below actual. I was told to try and stay above 6mmol/L, to keep myself safe and even now my Endo reiterates that. His view is its better to have short periods even above 10, rather than below 4. But I'm over 70 and long term damage from being out of range is relative; I've no idea about such things for a child. 

One book that is commonly recommended is "Type 1 Diabetes, in children, adolescents and young adults" by Dr Ragnar Hanas. Its very much a technical read, but pitched at youngsters; I have a copy (7th Edition) and find it fine for me also.

I know when I'm actually hypo or when I'm close. But, of course, that is so much more difficult for you to assess independently - you need your son to articulate that to you .....

One commonly found external symptom of a hypo (or close to hypo) is when the patient gets irritable, argumentative and unco-operative. It was not unusual in the early days, before I had Libre to tell me anything, for my wife to gently point out that I was going hypo and get me to check with a FP. Of course, she was correct! I now recognise it for myself - but that takes time.

My knowledge on child autism and T1 in youngsters is very thin. But there are members who have such experience. Good luck.


----------



## JudeandJack (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks again - I'll look for the book. My son's 26, and doesn't really understand what's going on, but he does know he does know that he doesn't want to go back into hospital which gives me a certain amount of leverage. He is stroppy and uncooperative quite often, for example today. It's part of his autism but If I hadn't done a finger prick test first thing I'd have been worried about a hypo.


----------

